# Nunhead Cemetery Open Day - May 19th



## Maggot (May 16, 2012)

My favourite London cemetery is having it's annual open day this Saturday.  They have lots of stalls, including owls and stuff for the kids.  Free tours of the cemetery, live music in the remains of the chapel and goths with their hearses.

http://www.fonc.org.uk/open-day.html

On from 11-5pm.


----------



## Maggot (May 17, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## lang rabbie (May 18, 2012)

No, this can't be right.  
The Nunhead Cemetery Open Day ALWAYS clashes with the FA Cup Final.
It is one of the most cherished ancient traditions of our unwritten constitution.


----------



## Maggot (May 19, 2012)

Last year I saw the Dulwich Ukelele Band play in the old chapel. Not sure who's playing this year.


----------



## mango5 (May 19, 2012)

On our way to meet Roadkill there. At least it's not raining this year.


----------



## oryx (May 19, 2012)

Bah! I'd like to have come to that if I didn't need to make the house fit for human habitation (or even oryx habitation) for a friend coming over.

I was reading somewhere on a local forum recently about Nunhead having an amazing underground cistern or something similar - sounded like it was in the same style as the vaults at Crystal Palace station.


----------



## DeadManWalking (May 19, 2012)

You maybe thinking of honor oak golf course which borders Nunhead

wiki:


> One part of the open space eventually became a nine hole golf course called the Aquarias Golf Club[2]. It lies on top of the cavernous Honor Oak Reservoir, constructed between 1901 and 1909. When it was completed the reservoir was the largest brick built underground reservoir in the world[1] and even today remains one of the largest in Europe[3]. The reservoir now forms part of the Southern extension of the Thames Water Ring Main.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honor_Oak


----------



## Bungle73 (May 23, 2012)

There's also a reservoir next door to the cemetery itself, above the allotments in Borland Road. Sometime in the '90s they were doing some work or other and they had an open day for local people to actually go down inside one of the water tanks. I lived (very) locally at the time and so we all went down to have a look. It was massive.

Having lived (very) locally, like I said, I'd have been interested in the open day. Unfortunately I was in York at the time.


----------



## DeadManWalking (May 24, 2012)

The open day was good, seemed busier than last year.  Lots of good plant stalls and a great three piece brass band that wouldn't have looked out of place at a festival


----------

